# Albury or similar



## AustraliaSumo (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi I'm planning to locate to NSW next year and intend to buy a home. I've shortlisted Albury as a possible destination due to its proximity to larger cities and I also liked the town when I was there few years ago.
Im a single father and good education and other facilities like child care, sports etc are important for my 6 year old. Anyone knows much about Lavington and how is it to live? How are the public schools and also the private schools in Albury wodonga? 
My budget is in the 250k range and I've seen some options online. Is lavington a good area or is it housing COMMISSION dominated? Are housing prices expected to rise in Albury in future? Also any ideas if any new developments slated for the area? I don't want to live on the Victoria side and only looking at options in NSW.


----------

